# G3 vs BD02 Tele binding question



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

I've skied G3 for 10 years, since they came out. I personally love the feel of them (or lack thereof)but i am used to a"looser feel binding" as i started skiing leather boots way back

G3 and similar cable binders are considered a "neutral feel"...the binding is not as relevant in the flex pattern fo the boot. The ski is powered by the flex of the boot and the location of the boot flex point.

More high tech binders...like Hammerhead and BD O1 (to a lesser extent O2) are considered "active flex bindings"...the binding powers the ski more and creates its own flex point. Also with these bindings, when you lift your ski off the ground (doing hop turns and such)..the ski snaps back up towards your heel faster...you stay connected.

I have skied both types countless times, but like the neutral bindings better. And don't worry about ski size or boot size. Some of the new schoolers will say "you can't ski big skis and big boots with G3 targa bindings". I ski on 4-buckle T1s...and K2 sidestash (pretty big skis- 109 underfoot) and they work great. I have also never broken a G3 binding in over 500 days of skiing (although i know many guys that have...probaly overtightening the barrels).

I think the black diamond bindings are great and especially good for big gear, i just don't feel the need for them.


----------



## catwoman (Jun 22, 2009)

Skiied Voile three pin cable, G3, BD02 and BD01. Skiied hammer heads on some demos as well. Thus far my favorite all around bindings is the BD01 because I like the active flex, and the touring release. I actually also like the tall riser required for the touring release. But the climbing wires are bit difficult to collapse back down - maybe this will get better with age or a dremmel tool (which ever comes first).


----------

